# Noaa Forecast 3-5's and lots of VOMIT!!!!!



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Had the pleasure to fish with Mr. Pat and his crew out of Legendary Marina in Destin yesterday. NOAA was calling for 3 to 5 and small craft should exercise caution. But, it was the only day he could fish this week, so off we go. As we were catching bait, the seas did not look to bad. But, that was the calm before the storm. The spanish and kings were sooooooo thick it was tough making bait. We got alot of heads and chopped up bait rigs in the boat. I bet we went through 15 to 20 sabikis. If you want spanish and kings, get to the pass now and help me save some bait rigs. Please Please Please. We ended up with enough bait to get started and one not feeling so good. So, off we go at 25 knots then down to 20 knots and at one time I look down and we are only doing about 12 knots. Oh this is going to take forever to get there. First stop, scamps, sharks, 2 blackfin, 3 amberjacks and 3 more sick fisherman. The bite was on fire then Mr. Pat who is way tougher than I am says we can go in anytime, we have enough. The Green on his face told the whole story. The waves are big, really big. I talked him into letting me make a half mile crawl to atleast finish our amberjack limit and he is game. We get our 5 more jacks and head to the hill. Halfway home the water lays down so we can run on in. Not a pretty day to be fishing but we had to try. At least we are home early. Mr. Alan was the king of the day with the biggest shark, tuna, and amberjack. He is in his mid 70's and still more of a man than I will ever be. These older gentleman are just tough as nails. Looks like Thur and Friday will be good but not the weekend. Good luck all. Get out there when you can but by all means Be Safe. Only two pictures. Some of the crew with the catch and Mr. Alan with a couple of the bigger scamps.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

*another pic*


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Those are some fine scamps. What water depth do you fish for your scamps. I have been around 220 and can catch them, but none of that size. Should I move deeper to around 400 Ft? 

Congrats on a hell of a trip. You definetly know how to put them in the boat.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You definitely put a whoopin on em. Great haul.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Dangit man, as always an awesome report.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice!! that ocean motion will get tha best of anybody sometimes??!! LOL


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice haul!!!!


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

those scamps are making my mouth water... awesome


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

great job capt!! way to tough it out!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

way to "hang in there" and make the trip!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

VERY nice scamp!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks guys. I have been finding the scamp all over the place. 160 to 300 but my buddies will not fish any deeper than that. I catch heck when I make them reel up 300 feet. So I try to keep it shallower if I can. 400 is a long way to bottom but even farther up. That is what electrics are for. I fish the deep stuff when shallow water grouper are closed but that is about it. I fished a place awhile back that was 190 and it had some studs on it. Got 10 or so over 10 lbs when I fished it. It was an insane bite. IF you could get to the bottom, reel because he was already on there. So deeper is not always better. They are spawning so find that spot and they will be loaded up. Just keep looking and when you find it, HOME RUN. You will make your limit right there. The edge is loaded up in some places right now. I have made several trips there in the past couple weeks and got my limit everytime. Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Man that's a nice haul way to beat the conditions and fill the box


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice fish Capt.


----------

